# British Patrol



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

BP Tanker’s *BRITISH PATROL * (54/11193) seen in Southampton Water in the late 1960’s.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Bob S said:


> BP Tanker’s *BRITISH PATROL * (54/11193) seen in Southampton Water in the late 1960’s.


The Patrol was built 1954 at Swan Hunter, sold by BP 1973,resold 1981 and broken up 1981 after an explosion. Evidently she was the only one of the 20 16,800 DWt vessels built around that time and eventually sold for further use,
the other 19 were retained by BP until scrapping.
All info from,The British Tankers ' by Middlemiss

Graham


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

one of the BP coastal fleet black oil trade in her latter days. Had I believe a problem with the main crankshaft on the Doxford Engine-liable to slip. Hence the promotion with the Workhouse-Workman on to the coast and Baltic Trades. Maybe I am telling a fairy tale but I believed the rumours at the time, and now like me memory is the name of the game.


----------

